# Intact Down Feather Pic's ?



## WonOverBirdLady (Sep 30, 2014)

My 'Barney' Tiel has removed lot's of small down feathers but none others. He has a strange looking patch on his back of a cluster of tiny bare tubule looking 'pins' things , that are hidden from view by his back feathers. Am wondering if these bare ' pins ' had the tufts of downs that fly everywhere. Am looking for a pic of the intact downs that normally surround the UROPYGIAL gland , otherwise called the preening gland . Am brand new to this site , hope I'm entering this in the right place . Thank you , anyone .


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I haven't been able to find a pictures like that unfortunately. 

Though here are a some pictures of down feathers just coming in to an area over time:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=45866&page=3

There is another on the next page too.

Edit: Actually I just saw that it shows the full progress of the down feathers all the way to the end of the thread.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Though I couldn't find one of downs that surround a cockatiel's... I found some on a veery bird: http://wctbirds.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/uropygial-gland-preen-gland-on-veery.jpg

Hopefully you can use that along with the other down feather pictures to compare.


----------



## WonOverBirdLady (Sep 30, 2014)

*Questionable ' pin's '*

Kiwi , thank you so much for the link to the pictures , found exactly what my Barney has on his back ! Nothing abnormal at all . What a relief . You are so helpful .

How is your little Kiwi doing with her leg ? I would be devastated to go through that with my bird . I have heard of birds making it with one leg and a beak for cage climbing , just had to rearrange the cage . When we love our bird friends we go through everything with them . We are all so vulnerable . When my Barney is out I watch him as if he was a 3 yr old . So very sorry he and you had to go through that.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

No problem, glad I could help!

If you have anymore worries about Barney feel free to post more. We're all bird parents here aren't we? I post about things I find on Kiwi all the time! :lol:

Her leg is doing great! I have a video of her walking on it perfectly fine on her leg thread. I'm just so amazed that she can move so well on it! 
Just waiting for that scab on her toe to come off to see if anything else needs to be done. She will have arthritis for the rest of her life in that leg joint, but she gets a arthritis herbal supplement for that. 

Me and her vet are super pleased with how this turned out!


----------



## WonOverBirdLady (Sep 30, 2014)

*Pin Feathers*

I am so happy Kiwi is walking . When a bird gets hurt I get a broken heart because they are traumatized physically , and psychologically from knowing how more vulnerable a prey item they are . Thank you Kiwi for the welcome .


----------



## WonOverBirdLady (Sep 30, 2014)

*Pin Feathers*

Could you tell me how to get to the end of a thread to see those pics you mentioned re the full progression of pin feathers ?


----------



## WonOverBirdLady (Sep 30, 2014)

*End Of Thread*

Found end of thread , thank you Kiwi . Will you tell me how to view your video of Kiwi ?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I was out all day yesterday so I'm very sorry that I couldn't help you. But I'm glad you figured it out! 

I also hate when any birdy is injured. The poor little babies don't know when we're trying to help them or the vets and it becomes a very traumatizing experience for them. 

Sure! The video of Kiwi is at the bottom of this thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=104625&page=10
You click on the picture at the vet bottom underneath that foot picture, it's actually the video. It will take you to the video when you click on it.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lulu picks her down feathers so her back and under her wings looks so yucky. It looks just like the photo where the pin feathers are coming in only yuckier lol. Because she picks at them she is really sensitive to the cold. Silly bird.


----------



## WonOverBirdLady (Sep 30, 2014)

*Lulu's Pin Feathers*

I read somewhere on this site that those down pin's are like 'UnderWear' for a bird . No wonder Lulu gets cold .


----------

